# Starting Treatment with No Period



## Birdie75 (Aug 26, 2018)

I’m 46 and hoping to do an FET in the next few months. I have five DE embryos in the freezer and am using an overseas clinic. Problem is, I haven’t had a period since mid- December. The clinic says I might be able to start anyway and have requested that I get an ultrasound. 
Has anyone done this? How do you start a cycle when you’re in perimenopause/menopause? I’m worried that if the cycle doesn’t work out, I’ll blame it on not waiting for my period to show ( which possibly could be never).


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

I have PCOS with no periods whatsoever and I have done multiple FETS. On the ultrasound they will check how thick your lining is, and whether they can just immediatly build it up through medication and do a transfer, or whether to induce a period first with medication. It shouldn't be a problem, I think it's done quite often that way. Good luck to you!


----------



## Birdie75 (Aug 26, 2018)

BEmama said:


> I have PCOS with no periods whatsoever and I have done multiple FETS. On the ultrasound they will check how thick your lining is, and whether they can just immediatly build it up through medication and do a transfer, or whether to induce a period first with medication. It shouldn't be a problem, I think it's done quite often that way. Good luck to you!


Thank you for the reply. It’s reassuring! The clinic has decided to put me on medication for 10 days to induce my period.


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Birdie75 said:


> I’m 46 and hoping to do an FET in the next few months. I have five DE embryos in the freezer and am using an overseas clinic. Problem is, I haven’t had a period since mid- December. The clinic says I might be able to start anyway and have requested that I get an ultrasound.
> Has anyone done this? How do you start a cycle when you’re in perimenopause/menopause? I’m worried that if the cycle doesn’t work out, I’ll blame it on not waiting for my period to show ( which possibly could be never).


Hi. 
I am also 46 and recently done a FET and waiting on the results. Prior to starting I had a couple months without period , so clinic recommended take Provera to bring on a period. Then did a mock cycle to see if I respond to the medication Progynova/ Cyclogest ( oestrogen/progesterone) and Prostap injection ( to switch off activity own ovaries - they were inactive anyway) , and waited for another period. After then I started the real cycle and FET on 1st April. 
This was quite similar to a previous treatment cycle which was successful ( the embryo was fresh on the first attempt) and we now have an 18th month old DD. 
I can see why the clinic was keen for me to do a mock cycle first so as to make sure that uterine lining was thick and growing properly. I know it's tempting to rush ahead we were the same and didn't want to waste time , but good things take time! ;-) Let's hope our first FET worked. 
Good luck going forward.


----------

